# Help - messed up my soap recipe!



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I always use soapsheet.xlt to create my recipe and ensure that my lye and liquid amounts are correct. I didn't realize when I made my latest batch this morning that I messed up the formulas in the spreadsheet. As a result my recipe went haywire. Can anyone give me an idea of whether this soap will turn out to be usable? Here's the 'recipe' I used:

24 oz lard
12 oz coconut oil
12 oz veggie oil (soybean)
13 oz lye
19 oz water
20 oz goat milk added at emulsion
1.5 oz fragrance oil
1/2 t apple green pop mica

When I correctly add my oils into soapsheet, it shows that I should have used 7.2 oz lye and 16 oz of liquid.

Ideas of what I've made?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't have time right now but if you go to www.thesage.com you can plug in your numbers to the calculator there and see what percent of superfat you have going on.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

If I did it right on thesage.com lye calculator, I'm off the charts. If I add 33% lye to water solution (13 oz lye, 39 oz liquid) in the recipe calculator, a 9-10% excess fat uses 19.53-19.75 oz of lye. I used 13 oz. of lye. So that tells me what? That my soap will never harden? That it will turn to mush when I use it? Or that it's just completely unusable?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

The liquid amt you used (unless extremely excessive) will not matter that much... But the lye does and you used alot too much.. this is a lye heavy soap and may take your skin off... Make laundry soap out of it... 
Barb


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Bummer - oh well, I hope the cucumber fragrance comes through in the laundry! It's a nice clean, fresh scent.

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------

